# Why is it less socially acceptable for women to admit that they masturbate?



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Loke said:


> Most men I know are uncomfortable talking about it too. I think it's atleast as socially acceptable for women to talk about it, but women are in general social cowards who don't want to take the risk.


Which socially unacceptable acts do men (en masse) courageously commit?


----------



## Loke (Aug 10, 2009)

Femme said:


> Which socially unacceptable acts do men (en masse) courageously commit?


Are you kidding me? I could make a list, but I'll just say "Farting" and see if you come up with some interesting response or the one I expect


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Since when has farting been socially unacceptable for men? The usual reaction to such an act is often light-hearted.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Is masturbation equally as frowned upon for the ladies within cultures spanning the globe?

This is a very important question.


----------



## Tal (Oct 19, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Is masturbation equally as frowned upon for the ladies within cultures spanning the globe?
> 
> This is a very important question.


Japanese culture, at least historically, seems to have been pretty open to it. I don't know about the talking about it part though.

Interesting question.


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Femme said:


> Since when has farting been socially unacceptable for men? The usual reaction to such an act is often light-hearted.


A co-worker once farted after announcing that he had eaten chicken earlier in the day (what the Hell?), and the aftermath was so terrible that I staggered away, coughing. That was pretty socially unacceptable.


----------



## Tkae (Oct 15, 2009)

Robatix said:


> A co-worker once farted after announcing that he had eaten chicken earlier in the day (what the Hell?), and the aftermath was so terrible that I staggered away, coughing. That was pretty socially unacceptable.


The smell was unacceptable, you wouldn't have minded him announcing that he'd eaten chicken roud:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Femme said:


> Which socially unacceptable acts do men (en masse) courageously commit?


 The problem with this challenge is that if the majority of men did something, even if it had once been socially inappropriate, the fact that they were all doing it would make it become socially appropriate. What is socially acceptable is decided by what is commonly accepted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SUPERJERKASS (Aug 29, 2009)

i have to assume its just an issue of embarrassment for ladies to admit it and most guys are naive enough to believe most women do not and when it comes up apparently most women hear the same shit(or its some conspiracy to make dudes think they are just sad lonely and nasty) as dudes and dont want to be the only chick that guys know that like to "double click the mouse". i like to assume all women masturbate. and.... its hot tehee.

"You give me two sticks and a rubber band and ill find a way to fuck it, like a dirty _MacGyver_" Zach and Miri make a porno.


----------



## Totally T Rex (Aug 5, 2009)

It might have to do with the fact that If I'm talking to a woman and we happen to get come across this topic, I'm usually under the assumption that there is some sort of sexual attraction going on between us. Now, I could be wrong but that doesn't stop me from getting a bit ramped up, thinking that the conversation is almost like an invitation for bedular activities.:blushed: Maybe not talking about it is just a way for women not to lead on a guy. Because from what I have been told and noticed is that women don't seem to have a problem talking about masturbation amongst their selves.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On Female Sexual Mores*


Women are expected to be more self-controlled.
Women are expected to restrain their impulses and plan ahead to avoid/minimize them.
This goes for farts, burping, and sex (including masturbation).

Many women actively release gas every time they go to the bathroom in order to prevent a social gaff. Women are supposed to quietly release a burp so as not to draw attention. Women are not supposed to appear desperate for sexual gratification, whether with a partner or not.

All of these unwritten 'codes of conduct' probably stem from the fact that women, in the role of mother, are expected to be responsible, cautious, and always prepared. Men, on the other hand, often are the free-wheeling risk-takers who are somewhat fearless.

Both types of behavior are needed in a society. If all behaved "conservatively" (like women), there might be less innovation and more perfection of the status quo. If all behaved "liberally" (like men), there might be less stability in child-rearing and governance.

I wonder if we can draw parallels to the J and P traits ... J's being primarily conservative, P's being more liberal?

Any thoughts?

_(Sorry to go all intellectual on your naughty-talk thread, but I *am* an INTP.)_​


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

SoSaysSunny said:


> Both types of behavior are needed in a society. If all behaved "conservatively" (like women), there might be less innovation and more perfection of the status quo. If all behaved "liberally" (like men), there might be less stability in child-rearing and governance.
> 
> _(Sorry to go all intellectual on your naughty-talk thread, but I *am* an INTP.)_​


Perhaps this is true, but that does not justify why women should have to be the conservative ones and men the liberals. A nice even spread would be more ideal.


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On Gender Distributions*



Liontiger said:


> Perhaps this is true, but that does not justify why women should have to be the conservative ones and men the liberals. A nice even spread would be more ideal.


My justification was in the previous paragraph about parenting.

As far as a MBTI link, here's a chart I made:



... which shows that the most conservative temperament (SJ) is more female and the most liberal temperament (SP) is more male. There is a greater gender divide on the Cooperative / Utilitarian trait, but I don't know much about those descriptions.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Very resourceful graph, SoSaysSunny. Nice job.

What do the percentages in the last three rows of the graph represent?


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't understand how it's more socially acceptable to be preggers at sixteen, than to admit you masturbate. I think people should start promoting masturbation. I honestly think it comes down to shame, and fear. It's kind of like this, we all shit, and take dumps, but who wants to talk about it... okay well some people do but that is besides the point *cough proctologist cough cough immature teenage boys* 

Now I really have an urge to listen to "I'm just a girl" by No Doubt. I think that song sums up this thread perfectly.


----------



## Evolution (Nov 1, 2009)

yeah I really don't understand why the world took on that mentality. Masturbation should be openly promoted and explored. When it comes down to it, there is NOTHING wrong with it. Sexuality should be embraced if anything.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

if people did that instead of actually having sex so damn much.. it would reduce population.. and our carbon footprint.

OMG I JUST HAD THE BEST IDEA EVER.

"Go green, by masturbation. It will reduce your carbon footprint, and resources for other poorer countries!" 

I should totally go into government.. Its not as bad as that commerical in Spain where al gore told people to piss in the shower though. but its close! :crazy:


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> if people did that instead of actually having sex so damn much.. it would reduce population.. and our carbon footprint.
> 
> OMG I JUST HAD THE BEST IDEA EVER.
> 
> ...


As great as that sounds people aren't going to give up sex for masturbation. While masturbation is nice and wonderful and all, its nothing in comparison to contact with another human, skin on skin. If we want to reduce the population we should stop teaching abstinance in our schools and start showing teenagers ways to have sex that lower the risk of pregnancy and disease. My high school didn't teach that. You couldn't get condoms in the nurses office. They simply told you not to do it with a book that said "pet your dog not your date"... but that's a rant on another topic entirely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sooner (Jun 30, 2009)

Hell, if you want to reduce population promote abortion!!!! But I think a reason it is harder for women to admit they masturbate is because the majority of them don't( or don't admit it) and if a woman admitted it she would be the minority and may be rejected because of it.


----------

